# 8700k auf Z370 oder 390



## Corsair_Fan (24. November 2018)

Servus

welches Chip ist besser für ein 8700k geeignet der 370 oder der 390? Beim Z390 hatt man doch 3x4Pin EPS müssen die alle belegt sein? Bein Mindfactory ist grad das große Preisspringen im Gange alle Board die ich in die engere auswahl habe springen täglich um 100-120€ nach oben.

Hoffe mir kann einer helfen und welcher Hersteller ist zu empfehlen max 200€ hab bei den Z370 ein MSI Gaming 5 & ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming6. Bei Z390 das ASRock Phantom Gaming6


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2018)

Für ein 8700K reicht auch ein 370 Chipsatz.

Die 390 Chipsatze wurden was die Spannungsversorgung und den Spannungswandler angeht überarbeitet und speziell für die neue CPU Generation 9 verbessert.
Die 9er Generation würde aber auch mit einem 370 Chipsatz und entsprechendem Update des Bios laufen. Beim 370er Chipsatz sind mir auch nur Board  mit nur 8 Pins bekannt.
Die 8+4 usw. sind bei dem neuen 390er Chipsatz zum Teil vorhanden.

Es handelt sich hier um zusätzliche Spannungsversorgung des Mainboard, da die neue Generation hier einiges an Leistung zieht.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (24. November 2018)

also Z370 holen und fertig meinst du


----------



## NuVirus (24. November 2018)

Willst du großartig OCen über 5Ghz bzw. hoher V-Core mit guter Kühlung?

Hier kannst ja mal reinschauen werden die Z390 Boards bisschen bewertet:
YouTube


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2018)

Du hast mit einem 8700K kein Vorteil im Vergleich zu einem 370er Chipsatz.
Die Boards sind zum Teil sogar identisch, nur das die neuen etwas auf die neue Prozessor Generation verbessert wurde.

Meine Meinung dazu ist bei einem 8700K kein unnötiges Geld mehr zu bezahlen.
Findest du ein 390 und ein 370 zum selben Preis würde ich den 390 nehmen, da hier auch ggf. Bugs oder Fehler die in der vorherigen Version aufgetaucht sind ggf. behoben worden sind. Aber jetzt extra mehr Geld dazu ausgeben würde ich nicht, da die Prozessoren bisher darauf gut gelaufen sind und mit einem 390er Chipsatz nicht besser laufen werden.

Deine CPU zieht mit OC auch keine 200 Watt  oder mehr wie der neue 9900K, denn dann würde ich auch zu einem 390er Chipsatz tendieren.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (24. November 2018)

okay aktuell liegt bei Mindfactory das Z370 Gaming von ASRock bei 247€ und das Z390 bei 173€ etwa aber die 3x EPS müssen dann auch mit Strom versorgt werden oder?
Ne extra noch mehr Geld ausgeben nö, aber wenn es 10€ sind dann passt das für ein Z390 was aktuell jetzt bei 174€ so liegt finde ich.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (24. November 2018)

dann wie normal mit 2x EPS dann? §x EPS ist dann für den 9000CPU oder?


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2018)

Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> also Z370 holen und fertig meinst du



Guck nach der Ausstattung, die du haben willst. Welcher Chipsatz ist da egal.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2018)

Bei 10 Euro würde ich es auch machen.

Bei der CPU Versorgung kann ich dir keine Sicherheit geben, passieren würde da aber normalerweise nichts, ausser das du mit dem OC Probleme bekommst. Denn die Zusätzliche Spannungsversorgung ist ja für das OC da. Natürlich jetzt auf den 8700K bezogen der zuvor auch nur 8 Pin Spannung hatte. Bei den neuen Prozessoren sieht es wieder anders aus, da würde ich die Spannung voll belegen.


----------



## NuVirus (24. November 2018)

Ich würde auch primär auf Ausstattung und ggf. das PCIe Lane Sharing mit M2 achten, Z390 hat halt den Vorteil das USB 3.1 Gen 2 nicht über nen Zusatz Chip realisiert werden muss.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (24. November 2018)

okay danke erst mal ne m.2 ist aktuell nicht geplant. Dachte so das ich bei 4,8GHz erst mal bleibe reicht ja auch irgendwie, aber wenn ich alle EPS bestücke passiert auch nix oder?


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> Der 3. Ist einfach gesagt für extrem OC.
> 
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das der 9900K für 5G 3x braucht.


Der 9900K nimmt sich aber mit 5 Ghz auch seine 200 Watt.
Es geht dabei nicht unbedingt um mehr Spannung, sondern das die Spannung auf mehrere Pins verteilt wird und die Steckverbindung dadurch entlastet wird.
Denn die Skylake-X hatten anfänglich auch das Problem wo die Spannungsversorgung unheimlich heiß geworden ist. Das möchte man jetzt mit mehr Anschluss anscheint etwas entlastet.

Bekommst du deinen 7820X auch auf 5 Ghz zum laufen? Das intressiert mich jetzt weil ich diese Plattform bisher noch nie so richtig verfolgt habe und mir nicht bekannt ist was da an OC möglich ist.

Bei meinem Formular Board habe ich auch 1x8 und 1x4.
Habe es mit nur 8 Pin versucht und es lief problemlos.

Habe es aber auch am 4 Pin mit belegt da mein Netzteil dieses von sich aus schon mitbringt und es nicht schaden kann.
Aber bei meinem Mainboard ist es normalerweise auch nicht notwendig, da die zusätzliche Spannungsversorgung laut Handbuch erst wenn mehr als zwei Grafikkarten betrieben werden mit empfohlen werden.

Beim 9900k sieht es halt anders aus, da der schon mehr Leistung als mein 4 Kerner zieht und daher das ganze sich eher auf dem Prozessor bezieht.
Aber dein 8700K dürfte damit keine Probleme haben, da bisher die Board dazu auch nur 8 Pins hatten.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2018)

Beim 9900K spricht man auch ab 200 Watt und mehr.
Wievielt genau kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (24. November 2018)

schaden kann es aber trotzdem nicht wenn ich alle drei belege


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2018)

Nein jedenfalls nicht, mehr ist immer besser.
Denn die Spannung verteilt sich auf mehr Pins und wird entlastet.

Netzteile ab 650 Watt haben zum Teil auch 2x 12v EPS Spannungskabeln.
Ab 700 Watt sind die jedenfalls normal immer mit vorhanden.

Bei 500 Watt kenne ich nur mein Netzteil was auch 2x 12v EPS mit dabei hat.
(550W BQ Dark Power Pro 11)

Aber bei den neuen BQ die in letzter Zeit neu raus gekommen sind bin ich nicht auf dem neusten Stand, daher ist mir nicht bekannt ob die da auch schon mit vorhanden sind.
Es gibt aber auch Adpater Stecker um aus 1x 4Pin ein 8 Pin zu machen. Hier wird einfach dann auf weitere 4 Pins aufgesplittet. Wovon ich aber nicht so überzeugt bin, da die Lastaufnahme dadurch immer noch auf einer Schiene läuft. Bei mir sind es zwei Kabeln mit jeweils 8 Pin Stecker.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (24. November 2018)

bei mein BQ SP11 sind auch 3 mal EPS vorhanden okay bin ich schon mal wieder schlauer als vorher. Also ab in die Z390 Sparte.


----------



## NuVirus (24. November 2018)

Was mir beim suchen damals bei Z370 Boards aufgefallen ist, das z.B. das Z370 Taichi es ohne Grafikkarten Lane Verlust nicht möglich ist im unteren Bereich des Boards ne PCIe Soundkarte oder USB karte nachzurüsten.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2018)

Das ist normal und hat nichts mit dem Board was zu tun.
Die CPU hat hier nur 16x Lan und sobald was eingesteckt wird sind es 8x Lan.


----------



## NuVirus (24. November 2018)

Nein es gibt auch Boards bei denen sind PCie Lanes so platziert im unterem Bereich das die vom PCH kommen beim anderen hast du Recht


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2018)

Meine auch schon so was gelesen zu haben, aber dann nimmt sich der Slot die Lans vom Chipsatz und dafür fällt dann ein SATA weg.


----------



## NuVirus (24. November 2018)

Das konnte ja selbst mein altes Haswell Board schon wenn auch nicht alle musste man auch schon schauen. 

Es hängt halt einfach vom Board Layout ab und durch M2 ist halt etwas zusätzliches dazu gekommen das PCIe Lanes braucht daher wirds schwieriger.

Das Z390 Taichi hat da im Vergleich zum Z370 glaub ich z.B. Verbesserungen.

Ich wollte eigl eins mit der Möglichkeit mal was nachzurüsten aber hab kein passendes damals gefunden das meine Sonstigen Anforderungen abgedeckt hat.

Es ist halt später ggf. ärgerlich wenn man nur direkt über heißen Grafikkarte oder mit Grafikkarten Lane Verlust ne neue Technik oder defekte Mainboard Komponente nachrüsten kann oä. - Soundkarte kann man ja sowieso besser über USB nachrüsten aber halt neue Schnittstellen etc.
Daher schau ich halt was möglich ist beim Mainboard Kauf - wenn man eh nur günstige Boards kauft dann tut es auch nicht so weh das später mal zu tauschen^^


----------



## Corsair_Fan (26. November 2018)

so hab heute gegen 00:33 mein neuen Rechner gekauft. hoffe nur das alles glatt läuft und der keine Probleme machen wird.


----------



## Goldgolem (29. November 2018)

Hey, kannst du mir mal bitte mitteilen ob bei dir alles gepasst hat? Du hast das gleiche Setting gekauft was bei mir im Warenkorb liegt abgesehen davon das ich als GraKa ne MSI 8GB D6 RTX 2070 Gaming Z 8G nehme. danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## Corsair_Fan (29. November 2018)

kann ich gern machen wenn es irgendwann mal ankommt laut MF erst mitte Dez.


----------



## IICARUS (29. November 2018)

Deshalb kaufe ich nur noch auf Alternate, da dort auch direkt geliefert wird wenn alles als Lagernd gelistet wird.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (30. November 2018)

ja wollte ich ja auch machen aber bei knapp 120€ Ersparniss sieht man das ein bissel anderst.


----------



## NuVirus (30. November 2018)

Also bei mir hat Mindfactory wenn alles lagernd war auch immer direkt versendet, man darf halt nicht den Fehler machen und verfügbar mit lagernd gleich setzen.

Das Problem bei Mindfactory ist das die bereits lagernden Artikel nicht reserviert werden bis die anderen Artikel auch lagernd sind


----------



## Corsair_Fan (30. November 2018)

war ja auch alles lagernd und auch wo es schon bezahlt war aber jetzt kann ich auf den i7 und ein Kabel bis etwa Anfang/Mitte Dez. warten.


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2018)

Ist normal bei MF, ließt man immer wieder das nach der Bestellung was nicht mehr lagernd ist.
Kauf dort sein Jahren nichts mehr ein, aber nicht wegen dem Bestellen, da ging bei mir im Grunde auch immer recht flott, sondern wegen einem Fall mit der Garantie wo ich über 3 Monate mit ihnen zu tun hatte.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (30. November 2018)

na ja und anrufen mh ja seit 48Std besetzt mh ja also auch so kein rankommen also kann ich mur warten bis es mal bei mir eintrudelt.


----------



## NuVirus (30. November 2018)

Ich meide Mindfactory auch bei Produkten die gerne mal kaputt gehen bzw. es keinen direkten Hersteller Support gibt zahl lieber bisschen mehr - Mainboard z.B. damals für kleinen Aufpreis bei Amazon.

Als ich meine 2. 970 aus unterschiedlichen Gründen zurück geschickt hatte wurde mein Acc gesperrt, war dann angeblich ein "Fehler" als ich genauer nach gehakt hatte.
Vorher bereits länger Kunde gewesen.

Garantie hatte ich zum Glück noch nichts am Hut außer nem NT Tausch da ich ein gebrauchtes mit Lackabsplitterungen hatte das wurde mir getauscht von MF da es direkt beim Einbau aufgefallen ist.

Ich würde die zwei Artikel stornieren - einfach anrufen oder Mail und dann ggf. nochmal extra kaufen evtl kannst ja jetzt auch den 9700k nehmen ich würde für Gaming den vorziehen wird ja auch langsam billiger.

Ein Problem ist wahrscheinlich auch das die langernde Menge begrenzt ist und vermutlich neue Bestellungen nicht sofort vom internen Bestand abgezogen werden das man wirklich weiß ob genug für die eigene Bestellung noch lagernd ist oder über Nacht zu viel vom Produkt X eingekauft wurde die evtl am Vortag noch lagernd waren.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (30. November 2018)

für das Board müsste ich dan knapp 30€ mehr zahlen und für den CPU um die 150€ ne sorry ist mir dann doch zuviel wieder.
Ja Acc sperrung hatte ich auch war auch angeblich ein Fehler machdem ich mich beschwert hatte weil Teile in meiner Liederung gefehlt hatten und MF sie angeblich geschickt hatten und mir so zu sagen unterstellt haben ich will die Teile jetzt nochmal und zwar kostenlos.

Anrufen der war gut komm ja nicht mal durch immer besetz gestern von 9-18 aller 15min (oh man muss echt nix zu tun gehabt haben)


----------



## NuVirus (30. November 2018)

Welche CPU (8700k wahrscheinlich) für welchen Preis hast denn bestellt?

Einfach hier eintragen:
Callback-Service -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

Du kannst auch Teile der Bestellung stornieren und woanders bestellen bei Mindfactory ist auch die Frage ob dann Mitte Dezember der Rest lagernd ist.

Daher kann es sinnvoll sein die Bestellung auf 2 Teile aufzuteilen - lagernde Artikel und am Tag drauf die Artikel mit späterer Lieferzeit.


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2018)

Gestern war auch was komisches... in Outlet auf Alternate hatte sich mein Sohn für ein Gehäuse entschieden was normalerweise 165 Euro kosten sollte und im Outlet für nur 137 Euro gelistet war. Es gab noch ein zweites Gehäuse zu kaufen was nur 124 Euro kostete, aber hier sollte Zubehör nicht vollständig sein. Mein Sohn wollte das für 136 Euro haben da dort kein Zubehör fehlte. Aber mit dem Kaufen klappte es ständig nicht. Einmal war der Artikel plötzlich reserviert, dann war er bereits verkauft, dann wieder reserviert und zweimal ging die Bestellung einfach nicht durch und er landete auf der Hauptseite.

Dann schauten wir uns anderweitig um und siehe da... das selbe Gehäuse in Neu für nur 124 Euro auf KM Computer.
Dort dann natürlich bestellt.

Was waren wir froh das die Bestellung aus irgendein Grund auf Alternate nicht klappte, denn sonst hätten wir uns nicht weiter umgeschaut.
Normalerweise schaue ich auch immer auf Geizhals, aber in diesem Fall kam ich zuvor nicht auf diese Idee...


----------



## Corsair_Fan (30. November 2018)

jup 8700k für 400€ geht in meinen Augen für den Preis. Oh Oh es ist verschickt wurden grade ebend  doch schneller als angegeben jippi


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2018)

Das ist ja super, hat am ende doch besser geklappt als gedacht.


----------



## NuVirus (30. November 2018)

Jo 9700k ist irgendwie bei Mindfactory recht teuer bei anderen gäbe es den ohne 150€ Aufpreis ^^

Aber wenn es verschickt ist passt es ja, zum Glück hatte ich meinen bekommen als die Preise noch günstig waren^^


----------



## Corsair_Fan (30. November 2018)

jup kam jetzt echt unerwartet na mal sehen wie es ankommt  und ob alles heile ist und welche Problem es dann macht. Ist wie ein Ü-Ei Spiel, Spaß, Spannung (Streß und Frust)


----------



## Corsair_Fan (30. November 2018)

@NuVirus 
den 8700k oder? Hast  bestimmt so um die 300-300€ gezahlt oder?


----------



## NuVirus (30. November 2018)

Hab nen etwas besseren fertig geköpft für 360€ oder so gezahlt, keine Lust auf zu große Lotterie gehabt


----------



## Corsair_Fan (30. November 2018)

ja wollte ich eigentlich auch machen aber Caseking wollte mal 200€ mehr dafür haben  dann doch erst mal so und nach 2 Jahren mal sehen ob er sein Köpfchen fallen lassen muss oder doch nicht.
Wenn die Temps nicht zu hoch sind bleib alles so wie es ist.


----------



## NuVirus (30. November 2018)

hab ich im Luxx jemand gefunden, manche bieten das Köpfen auch an aber hast halt keine Garantie mehr aber CPU geht ja eher selten kaputt wenn man es mit der Spannung nicht übertreibt.


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2018)

Das habe ich auch mal gelesen, aber mein 6700K lief  seit 2016 ständig mit 1,200v und ich musste hier keine Spannung Jährlich dazu packen.
Bei mir hat sich zumindest nichts geändert. (was ich jetzt generell nicht ausschließen möchte)


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2018)

Mein neues Asus läuft sehr gut, hatte ich jetzt nicht erwartet.

Da hat bei mir das Asrock gelegentlich beim Booten herum gezickt, denn habe ich mein System herunter gefahren und gleich wieder eingeschaltet bin ich ständig im Bios gelandet. Jedoch nicht sind mindesten 5min seit dem Ausschalten vergangen sind. Den Grund dazu habe ich nie herausfinden können und habe da einiges versucht gehabt. Als ich das Asrock im Jahr 2016 kaufte hing sich auch das Uefi auf wenn die Maus darin mit verwendet wurde, mit der Tastatur war alles ok.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (30. November 2018)

ne bei mein alten i5-3450 der seit 6 Jahren jetzt lief auch nie Spannung dazu gegeben.


----------



## NuVirus (30. November 2018)

Hängt natürlich auch davon ab wie knapp man an das Minimum der Spannung geht wenns nicht sehr knapp ist wird man äußerst selten mal höher gehen müssen.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (30. November 2018)

achso wahrscheinlich im Eifer des Gefechtes überlesen


----------



## NuVirus (30. November 2018)

Bei Undervolting am Limit kann das mit jeder CPU der Fall sein


----------



## Corsair_Fan (3. Dezember 2018)

so neues Board, RAM und der 8700k sind heute gekommen und mal fix getestet ob auch alles läuft. Der RAM & CPU werden problemlos erkannt puh erst mal schwein gehabt.
XMP Profil keine ahnung ob er es übernommen hatt so die das OC vom CPU steh auf 4,5GHz erst mal auf allCore zeigt aber immer noch max. 3,7GHz an, richtig so oder falsch?
Auch das Bios ist erst mal erschlagend im Gegensatz zu meinen altem so viel zum Einstellen. Boxed Kühler für die Installation erst mal verbaut und im Bios ca 56°C ist das normal oder zu hoch?


----------



## Corsair_Fan (3. Dezember 2018)

aktuell nur Bios noch kein Win10 oder mach ich aber noch heute. Oder ich hab noch was im Bios übersehen ist ja so viel.


----------



## NuVirus (3. Dezember 2018)

der ausgelesene Base Takt wird sich aber nicht verändern du musst halt Hwinfo oder CPU-Z (rechtsklick auf Takt damit du alle Kerne siehst) den gerade aktiven Takt auslesen.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (3. Dezember 2018)

okay werd ich dann mal testen wenn er so weit ist. Und die 56°C mit Stock Kühler normal oder nicht?


----------



## IICARUS (3. Dezember 2018)

Im Bios findet kein Energiesparen statt, daher können dort die Temperaturen auch etwas höher anliegen.
Wobei der Boxed Kühler jetzt auch nicht gerade das beste ist.

Testen kannst du es am besten wenn du ein Spiel startest und HWMonitor im Hintergrund offen lässt oder du setzt mittels des MSI Afterburner das OSD ein. Dann kannst du während des Spiels genau sehen wie die Temperaturen sich bewegen.

Das würde dann so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das XMD Profil wird standardmässig nicht aktiv sein, das wirst du im Bios selbst einstellen müssen.
Dann läuft dein Arbeitsspeicher auch mit der Spezifikation des Arbeitsspeicher.

Kannst dann auch mittels CPU-Z unter Memory schauen.
Musst dort aber x2 rechnen.

Das dein Grundtakt zustande kommt kann damit zusammenhängen wenn dein Board auf eine bestimmtes Power Limit gesetzt ist, dann wird verhindert das dieses nicht überschritten wird. Kommt aber im Grunde nur mit Prime95 zustande. Solltest du auch mit einem Spiel und dem MSI Afterburner besser mit einsehen.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (3. Dezember 2018)

so erst mal wieder ausgemacht nach Installation und zum teil konfiguration er springt immer mal auf 4,3GHz und im Desktop mit Boxed Kühler knappe 29-32°C
noch eine Menge Arbeit vor mir. Nur was mir grad Kopfgrübeln bereitet mein "altes Win10" belegt 23GB und das neue 35GB warum auch immer, na ja mal schauen was noch gelöscht werden kann und dann mal im Bios noch ein paar Einstellungen machen und sehen wie es läuft. bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden damit mal sehen wie lange


----------



## IICARUS (3. Dezember 2018)

Du musst das ganze mit HWMonitor beobachten, da die Kerne im Turbo Boost arbeiten und es mit CPU-Z nur ein Kern angezeigt wird. Ansonsten musst du mit CPU-Z mit der rechten Maustaste drauf klickst um alle Kerne angezeigt zu bekommen. Lese dich in dieses Thema mal etwas ein und es gibt auch einige gute Videos auf Bezug OC. Mir ist jetzt auch nicht genau bekannt wie und was dein Board voreingestellt hat. Das musste ich mit meinem Board auch zunächst selbst ermitteln.

Sonst stelle mal versuchsweise mal auf allcore um dann sollte der Turbo Boost auf alle Kerne ausgeführt werden. Aber dann müsstest du die Spannung dazu wieder ermitteln.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (4. Dezember 2018)

hi

habe ein riesiges Problem mit Win10 grad. Neu installiert und die "system-reservierte" Partition fehlt.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Dezember 2018)

Und? Gibt es anscheint nicht mehr.
Ist bei mir auch nicht mehr vorhanden, nur Wiederherstellung, EFI, OEM Partition.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (4. Dezember 2018)

******* also war das doch richtig und ich Dussel hab die ganze ******* wieder gelöscht weil ich mir nicht sicher war ob das so stimmt bei mein "alten" Win10 ist das nicht da ist system-reservier und die OEM.
Machte eine m2 250/500 GB als System Platte Sinn?


----------



## Plasmadampfer (4. Dezember 2018)

Jede SSD macht als System Platte Sinn, eine m2 bevorzugt sogar 

Vielleicht schreibt Du demnächst vor Systemumbauten die Drives mit Clonezilla  vom Stick gebootet auf eine Festplatte 


Topic: Ich würde Z390 vorziehen, obwohl ich mit Z77 zufrieden bin. Die I9 Gen, die ziehen richtig Strom wieder, nicht so wie meine 77W TDP CPU.



Wenn man jetzt nicht einen I5-8400 holt als Budget mit Z270 Board und schon einen 8700K einsetzen will mit OC oder gar son Gen 9, dann Z390. Mein Tip.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Dezember 2018)

Er hat doch sein Board mittlerweile bestellt und sogar schon verbaut. 
SSD macht immer Sinn, aber M.2 heißt nicht immer das sie schneller ist da es darauf ankommt ob es eine SATA oder NVMe ist.
Die NVMe sind schneller, ich habe auch eine als Systemplatte verbaut, aber ein großen Unterschied zu einer normalen SSD gibt es zumindest vom Gefühl her nicht.

Die NVMe sind schneller, aber meist nur Messbar.
Ich habe zwar schon ein klein wenig was gespürt, zumindest denke ich was gespürt zu haben, aber so minimal das es den Aufpreis nicht wert ist.
Eine M.2 SATA ist im Prinzip das selbe wie eine SSD in 2,5" nur ist sie in ein Format gepackt was du einfach einsteckst und keine Kabeln dazu verlegen musst.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (4. Dezember 2018)

also mache es wenig Sinn sich eine 970 Evo NVMe als Sys. Platte zu holen


----------



## IICARUS (4. Dezember 2018)

Ausmachen wird sie schon was, nur du wirst nicht unbedingt was davon merken da eine normale SSD schon schnell ist.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (4. Dezember 2018)

Eine SSD ist wie Level 4 Cache vom Gefühl her. Mein ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 hat noch keine Slots für SSD Riegel. Ich habe aber drei Samsung Pro SSDs über SATA und eine in dem Receiver von Vu+.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (6. Dezember 2018)

so nach dem ganzen Spaß mit den Win10 und den Einbau und das der PC beim ersten mal Einschalten nicht anging und ich dann wieder alles ausgebaut habe um dann nur feststellen zu dürfen das der ATX Stecker nicht richtig fest war und dass die alte Sys. SSD nicht erkannt wurde und noch ein paar andere lustige Dinge ist er grad fertig geworden und läuft erst mal super.

So was mich aber noch etwas Stutzig macht ist, sobald der PC Strom hatt laufen die CPU Lüfter schon ohne das der PC bootet das selbe beim runterfahren. Weiß jetzt nicht ob das so sein muss. Denke aber schon mal ja, eventuell weiß ja einer mehr .


----------



## IICARUS (6. Dezember 2018)

Beim hochfahren oder runter fahren arbeitet die CPU mit, daher müssen auch die Lüfter bereits laufen.
Die Lüfter bekommen direkt Spannung sobald der Rechner eingeschaltet wird und ist vollkommen normal, ein passiv Betrieb gibt es hier nicht.
Die Lüfter können aber selbst  per Kurve so eingestellt werden das sie erst ab einer bestimmten Temperatur an Drehzahl zunehmen.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (6. Dezember 2018)

okay danke hatte ich halt bis heute nicht das wenn  man Strom anstellt das die Lüfter schon loslegen.
Um 1 Lüfter richtig einzustellen muss ich 8 Punkte bearbeiten 

Kann man in CPU-Z auf die Temp vom CPU auslesen lassen?


----------



## IICARUS (6. Dezember 2018)

Was hast du bisher an Rechner gehabt?
Im Bios wirst du mehrere Möglichkeiten haben die Lüfter zu regeln. 
Eine davon ist die Regelung per Kurve, es wird aber auch schon Profile geben die einfach ausgewählt werden können.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (7. Dezember 2018)

ja hab jetzt den CPU auf Kurve gesetzt und die Gehäuse so gelassen. RAM wird immer mit 2333MHz angezeigt. Bei XMP wird mir Profil1 oder Auto angeboten. Unter CPU-Z heißt es Max Bandwich DDR4-2132 (1066MHz) Bei SPD Ext. steht aber XMP2.0 was mach ich falsch?
Und jetzt wollte er wieder nicht boote da er die Sys.SSD nicht gefunden hatte, Bios reset dann ging es wieder aber ob es damit zusamm hing ??? Oh man der PC macht mich fertig. Fehlt mir noch das die SSd ne Macke oder so hatt und all meine Daten dann weg sind.


----------



## Redrudi (7. Dezember 2018)

Wie wenn du Strom zuschaltest? Wenn du den Startknopf drückst ist es normal und ist bei jedem Computer so , auch in der Vergangenheit war das so. Wenn du eine schaltbare Stromleiste meinst und dort Strom zuschaltest und die Lüfter fangen sich an zu drehen ist es nicht richtig.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (7. Dezember 2018)

ja genau mit einer eine schaltbare Stromleiste. Wenn ich die an machen drehen sie die beiden CPU Lüfter schon und die Gehäuse LED´s leuchte auch, ohne das ich den Startknopf gedrückt habe. 
Nach dem runterfahren leuchtet die GPu Led´s und die CPu Lüfter drehen bis ich die Stromleiste ausmache. Weiß nun nicht ob das vom Board so gewollt ist oder nicht.

Falls nicht Ursache?? Lösung??


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Dezember 2018)

Hast du irgend etwas davon über USB angeschlossen?


----------



## Corsair_Fan (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Thorsten 

wie meinst du das genau? Hab noch 2 USB Stick am MB die ich brauche. CPU Lüfter an den 4Pin Anschluß, GPU über den PCI Slot die D-RGB am MB angeschlossen.
Wenn ich den CPU Lüfter an den 2.ten Anschluss stecken und den PC dann runterfahre geht dieser dann aus nur noch die LED der GPU leuchtet dann. 

Kann es sein das, dass MB ein Defekt hatt?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Dezember 2018)

Es hätte sein können, dass du irgend einen USB-Controller für Lüfter und Beleuchtung verwendest. USB-Ports werden bei Werkseinstellungen oft auch im Stand-By mit Strom versorgt, beispielsweise um Peripherie aufladen zu können. Ebenfalls Zugang zu 5 V STB haben PCI-Slots und etwaige PS/2-Anschlüsse zwecks Wake on PCI/PS/2. Aber alle anderen Anschlüsse, insbesondere Lüfter, sollten keinen Zugang zur Stand-By-Leitung des Netzteils haben. Ob/wo hier ein Defekt vorliegt, ist aber schwer zu sagen. Wenn du ein anderes Netzteil griffbereit hast, könntest du das ausprobieren.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (7. Dezember 2018)

ja dachte ich schon dran aber die Kabel vom Board zu bekommen mit den Genesis ist ein Scheiß aufwand da diese so fest sitzen.
Hab grad auch mal den ASRock Technical Support angefragt was das sein könnte nun heißt es dort warten und sehen was es sein könnte mit den anderm Nt muss ich mal schauen wie ich das hinbekommen, aber danke für den TIpp Torsten.

Nachtrag:
ASRock Support angeschrieben, das mit den LED´s soll normal sein, das mit den Lüfter nicht. Mir wurde empfohlen es auf 1.30 zu flashen gemacht keine Änderung.
Ach ja wenn ich den RAM auf 3200MHz stelle schmiert der Pc beim Hochfahren komplett ab. Jetzt läuft er mit 2132MHz abstatt 3200.
Toll hätte ich mir dann auch sparen können, und gleich den "schlechteren" Kaufen können hätte mir Geld gespart

So hab den Verdacht das die Platine ein Hack weg hatt. Es werden immer wieder die Sys. und Spiele SSD´s nicht geladen und jetzt steht ROM TARGET nur noch da.
Ich hab die Schnauze gestrichen voll von den Mist ding ist ein reines Lottospiel ob der PC hochfährt oder nicht ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter


----------



## IICARUS (7. Dezember 2018)

OC wird leider nie garantiert und am ende kommt es auf den Controller der mit auf der CPU sitzt mit an.
Gehe aber auch sicher das nach dem Umstellen die Speicher mit 1,350v laufen, sonst kann es auch daran liegen.

Zu den SSDs kann ich dir nichts zu sagen ausser nochmals die Verkabelung zu kontrollieren und mal nochmals in der Benutzerbeschreibung rein zu schauen ob es da spezielle Anschlüsse dazu gibt. Denn von eine früherigem Board kenne ich noch zwei A-Anschlüsse die für Extern gedacht waren und dort angeschlossen gab es auch so komisches verhalten.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (8. Dezember 2018)

die A-Anschlüsse hab ich schon im Bios deaktiviert, weil beim letzten Board war das der selbe Fall. Aber die Verkabelung stimmt alles. Gestern früh angeblich keine einzige SSD im system verbaut und nach Bios reset
(ob das was gebracht hatt?) hatt er auf einmal wieder alle dre SSD´s gefunden das ganze ging bis 19:00 etwa das eun Update Neustart und wieder keine SSD gefunden hab es versucht bis gegen 21:00 nix. 

So eben mal versucht und er erkennt sofort die Sys. SSD die anderen beiden hab ich abgeklemmt, weis ja nicht ob das den SSD´s schade wenn sie mal eingelesen werden und dann wieder nicht.
Im Bios steh auch immer "not Detectet" oder "ROM TARGET" auf die sich drehenden CPU Lüfter sind laut ASRock nicht normal hab ihnen das auch mit den SSD`s geschrieben mal sehen was sie dazu sagen. 
Ach ja ein Bios Update hatt auch nicht geholfen was ich laut ASRock machen sollte um die Fehler eventuell zu beheben.

Jetzt startet mein PC nur noch auf gut Glück und heute Nachmittag kann er schon wieder nicht gehen. Also das Board morgen ausbauen und zu MF zurückschiecken und ein Austausch Board beantragen hoffe das
es nicht so lange dauern wird, das Lustigste an der ganzen Sache ist das ich den selben Mist genau vor 6Jahren auch mit mein altem ASRock Board hatte schon komischer Zufall.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2018)

Das kann auch sein dass das Board eine Macke hat, ist zumindest nicht normal wenn du dir sicher bis das die Laufwerke alle ok sind.
Es sind doch alles SATA SSDs oder? Keine M.2 als SATA oder gar NVMe.

Denn in so einem Fall kann es auch daran liegen wenn M.2 und normale SATA über den selben Port als Shared laufen.
Oft werden aber auch SATA Anschlüsse deaktiviert wenn M.2 Steckkarten eingesteckt werden.

Mein altes Asrock Board als Beispiel hat mir zwei SATA Anschlüsse deaktiviert wenn ich eine M.2 verwendet hatte.
Hatte 3x M.2 und jedes hat immer zwei SATA Anschlüsse belegt.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (8. Dezember 2018)

ne sind alles SATA SSD´s 4 Programme um die S.M.A.R.T Werte auszulesen können sich nicht irren und wenn wäre das ein echter Zufall. Am Dienstag liefen die SSD´s noch im alten System. 
Am Mittwoch umgebaut und Donnerstag Windows + Programme installiert. Freitag früh wollte ich weiter machen und da hatt er schon die Sys. SSD nicht mehr erkannt "not detectet" stand am SATA3_0 Anschluss.
Irgendwann lief es wieder nach ein paar Neustarts und Bios Resets. Gestern das gleiche Spiel gegen 19:00 neustart dank Windows Update und von da an ging nix mehr.
Mal hatt er die Sys. SSD nicht erkannt dann wieder die Spiele SSD nicht und dann alle drei nicht.

Heute früh angemacht und er lief sofort und jetzt ist er auch wieder ohne Meckern angesprungen.
Werd mich aber nochmals mit MF in Verbindung setzten was man da jetzt machen kann da die CPU Lüfter laufen wenn nur der Strom an ist und auch 2 Gehäuse Lüfter nicht erkannt werden obwohl sie laufen.
Und auch auf den ASRock Support muss ich noch warten hab den auch mein Fall geschildert mal sehen was die dazu sagen.

Das mit dem m.2 ist mir auch klar das die dann bestimmte SATA Port für sich sperren und die dann nicht mehr gehen steht alles im HB drin, da ich aber keine habe und die SSD´s immer nur sporatisch geladen werden kann das nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (8. Dezember 2018)

Corsair-Typ. Folgendes: Wer mehr als einen Parameter zur selben Zeit verändert, weis nicht mehr woran er ist. Glaubst Du, dein nicht funktionierender PC ist unser Problem, oder eher dein Problem ? 

Triff dazu bitte eine Aussage.


Du wühlst ohne Ahnung in der Hardware rum  So weh das tut, es ist so. Wenn Du dabei lernst, ist das nur Lehrgeld.


Zeig uns wenn Du fertig bist ein paar Shots von einer stabilen Maschine.


Lass Mindfactory in Ruhe


----------



## Corsair_Fan (8. Dezember 2018)

@Plasmadampfer-Typ
das einzige was ich geändert habe ich das der RAM auf 3200MHz mit XMP laufen soll und die Lüfterkurven eingestellt habe ansonsten ist alles auf Standart geblieben. Was soll ich laut deiner Aussage denn so verändert haben?


> Du wühlst ohne Ahnung in der Hardware rum


die SSD´s sind alle richtig angeschlossen. Wenn die vom Board nicht richtig erkannt werden wühle ich also ohne Ahnung zu haben in der HW rum klar

Was hatt das mit dem Problem zu tun das meine SSD´s nicht richtig erkannt werden und das der CPU Lüfter schon anfängt zu drehen wenn ich den Strom einschalte weiß ich grad nicht? 
Klar wenn das Board ein Hack hatt lass ich dann MF in Ruhe und behalte das defekte Teil um mich dann weiter rum zu ärgern damit eventuell am nächsten Tag der PC wieder ordnungsgemäß bootet.

Überleg mal was du schreibst ich soll eventuell das defekte MB behalten wie soll der PC dann stabil laufen??? Wenn du keine Lösungsansätze hast dann lass deine Kommentare bitte stecken.

Ich denke das dies hier ein Forum ist wo man sich hilfe bei genau solchen Probleme holen kann oder irre ich mich da? 
Achja ich würde noch mehr Leerzeilen in deinen Beiträgen verwenden.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2018)

Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> Was hatt das mit dem Problem zu tun das meine SSD´s nicht richtig erkannt werden und das der CPU Lüfter schon anfängt zu drehen wenn ich den Strom einschalte weiß ich grad nicht?


Hatte schon Computer die nach dem einschalten des Netzteils alles bereits anlief ohne den Netzschalter am Gehäuse dabei betätigen zu müssen. Was mich aber so nicht gestört hat da wir in der Regel unsere Rechner nur herunterfahren und nicht ganz ausmachen.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (8. Dezember 2018)

meinst so eine Art "DeepSleep" Funktion oder? Aber wenn ASRock schon sag das dies nicht sein darf dann denke ich mal sie werden recht haben
Würde mich ja auch nicht stören wenn das so wäre laut Aussage auch von ASRock würde dabei nix kaputt gehen, aber mir geht es um das Problem das meine SSD´s nicht immer vom Board erkannt werden. 
War gestern der Fall erst lief er Problemlos und nach Update Neustart ging dann gar nix mehr. Da mach ich mir grad Sorgen drum ob das gut für die SSD`s ist oder ob die das einfach so wegstecken.

Na erst mal die Antwort von ASRock abwarten und dann MF bescheid geben und hoffen das ich ein Ersatz dafür bekomme denn so macht das kein Sinn jeden Tag zu hoffen das der PC richtig bootet und alle Laufwerke auch erkennt.
Mit den RAM klar hätte ich gerne die 3200MHz aber so sind die auch schon viel schneller als meine alten DDR3-1333 Riegel.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2018)

Was machst du eigentlich so lange herum wenn es nicht geht... packe das Board ein und sende es als Widerruf zurück.

Kauf dir dann ein anderes von einem anderem Hersteller und versuche es damit erneut. Verliere daher nicht so viel Zeit mit Support usw. und lass die 14 Tage nicht verstreichen, denn dann wird das Board ggf. nur ein selbes Modell erneut ausgetauscht. Ein defekt des Boards ist nämlich nicht auszuschließen und wie du schreibst hattest du vor dem Ausbau mit deinem altem Rechner nicht dieses Problem.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2018)

Was machst du eigentlich so lange herum wenn es nicht geht... packe das Board ein und sende es als Widerruf zurück.

Kauf dir dann ein anderes von einem anderem Hersteller und versuche es damit erneut. Verliere daher nicht so viel Zeit mit Support usw. und lass die 14 Tage nicht verstreichen, denn dann wird das Board ggf. nur ein selbes Modell erneut ausgetauscht. Ein defekt des Boards ist nämlich nicht auszuschließen und wie du schreibst hattest du vor dem Ausbau mit deinem altem Rechner nicht dieses Problem.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (8. Dezember 2018)

ne würde schon gern das selbe Board wieder haben wollen bin ganz zufrieden damit abgesehen von den aktuellen Problem. Anderes Board wieder mehr Geld will ich das nö. 
Bei einem neuen Boar müsste ich wieder bei Null anfangen und ich weiß nicht ob er morgen wieder an geht oder nicht wegen Datensicherung und so.

Richtig altes System lief ohne Macken oder der gleichen neues Board SSD Ratespiel. Lauf Plasmadampfer bin ich ja selber dran schuld weil ich ja in der HW und Bios rumpfusche.
Hatt nix damit zu tun das, dass Board die SSD´s mal erkennt und dann wieder nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2018)

Ja klar wieso nicht, habe auch schon ein neuen Laserdrucker durch ein gleiches Modell nachdem nach dem kauf ein defekt auftauchte austauschen lassen.
Das zweite war dann in Ordnung und steht heute noch neben mir.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (8. Dezember 2018)

genau das selbe hatte ich auch mit mein altem Board ging auch nicht ausgetauscht gegen das selbe und es lief dann 6 Jahre ohne eineinziges Problem Hoffe das es dieses mal wieder so ist.


----------



## Redrudi (9. Dezember 2018)

Wenn deine SSD's noch funktionieren würde ich erstmal ein Backup machen von meinen Daten wenn es noch nicht geschehen ist. Wie steht es meiner Lieblingstasse "Kein Backup,kein Mitleid"


----------



## Corsair_Fan (9. Dezember 2018)

ne Backup kommt heute noch. Aber wenns doch ein anderes Board werden soll bringt mir ein Backup nicht  wirklich was da anderes Board und Treiber.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Dezember 2018)

Da die meisten Funktionen von PCH und CPU bereitgestellt werden und die Erweiterungen gleich bleiben, wären zumindest Boot-Vorgänge mit einem anderen Board ohne Treiber möglich. Probleme gibt es in der Regel nur mit Sound, LAN und generationsübergreifend mit USB.




IICARUS schrieb:


> Hatte schon Computer die nach dem einschalten des Netzteils alles bereits anlief ohne den Netzschalter am Gehäuse dabei betätigen zu müssen. Was mich aber so nicht gestört hat da wir in der Regel unsere Rechner nur herunterfahren und nicht ganz ausmachen.



Das kann man bei (fast) jedem Board im UEFI einstellen; Option heißt meist irgendwas mit "power loss" oder "A/C on" und ist dafür gedacht, dass ferngewartete Systeme nach einem Stromausfall von alleine hochfahren.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (10. Dezember 2018)

hey zusammen

so seit Samstag geht der Pc irgendwie jetzt sprich die SSD´s werden problemlos geladen und auch der RAM läuft jetzt auf seinen 3200MHz, wie, warum , weshalb weiß ich selber nicht. 
Das einzige was jetzt noch ist das der CPU Lüfter dreht nach Stromeinschalten und das 2 Gehäuselüfter nicht erkannt werden vom Board obwohl angeschlossen und laufen und auch den "Lüftertest" ausgeführt wird wo bei welcher % wie viel RPM anliegen.

ASRock weiß da auch nicht so wirklich eine Lösung dafür Bios ist jetzt das neuste dachte das die die Fehler behebt. Könnte damit leben wüsste aber dennoch gern an was das liegen kann und wenn ich es zu MF einschicken kann das bis zu 8Wochen dauern, bis ich Ersatz oder mein altes zurückbekomme.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (11. Dezember 2018)

so jetzt ist auch das letzte Problem gelöst mit den Gehäuselüfter. Das Y-Kabel hatte nur 2 Adern anstatt 3 muss man erst mal drauf kommen. Sollte aber ein 3 Pin YKabel sein war dann doch nur ein 2 Pin. Na ja 
Ach ja mit den drehendem CPu Lüfter und der leuchtenden GPu LED der RGB Header war schuld, das Board ist nicht kompatible mit dem Case (ASUS Aura oder MSI Mystic Light) ASRock hatt aber RGB Poly nochwas.
RGB Header vom Board und schon ist es wie es sein muss wenn man Strom einschaltet nur das Board leuchtet wie es sein soll keine GPU und kein CPU Lüfter dreht mehr. Endlich läuft alles super wie es soll.


----------



## Redrudi (12. Dezember 2018)

Ende gut alles gut.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (12. Dezember 2018)

Ja endlich Unter Desktop ca.29°C und nach etwa 2Std. Shadow of the Tomb Raider 55°C mit Luftkühlung und ohne zu köpfen. Finde das sich die Temps dafür sehen lassen können.


----------

